# Piranha vs. Red Devil



## MoeMZA

Four 5 inch RBPs vs. One 12 inch Red Devil.

Who survives/kills/beats and why?

Friend and I argue about this all day. What do you guys think?


----------



## kove32

Umm... Probally the Red devil would take out a few but the piranha I'd imagine would end up winning. Just for the fact that they have teeth and the Red Devil will probally try to pull a lock jaw on them, and the piranha will just house on em!! Just my opinion though.. AND piranha are so quick. Even compared to my oscars they are so much quicker and agile.


----------



## MoeMZA

kove32 said:


> Umm... Probally the Red devil would take out a few but the piranha I'd imagine would end up winning. Just for the fact that they have teeth and the Red Devil will probally try to pull a lock jaw on them, and the piranha will just house on em!! Just my opinion though.. AND piranha are so quick. Even compared to my oscars they are so much quicker and agile.
> [snapback]1051690[/snapback]​


"take out a few" What does that mean? How can it actually kill the piranhas?


----------



## redbellyjx ©

i have a red devil and a super red in a split tank. i was on vacation and the divider fell over. the red deveil showed that piranha who was boss. the SR was scared in the corner hiding until i put the divider back up


----------



## dan-uk

The red devil would win easily as they are built for fighting and defending territory not to mention they have teeth,not as razor sharp as piranhas mind you wheres piranhas in general only attack weak or wounded prey.These cichlids are the pitbull of the fish world.


----------



## jeddy hao

dan-uk said:


> The red devil would win easily as they are built for fighting and defending territory not to mention they have teeth,not as razor sharp as piranhas mind you wheres piranhas in general only attack weak or wounded prey.These cichlids are the pitbull of the fish world.
> [snapback]1051741[/snapback]​


Pit bull have crazy teeth like piranhas as well. Red Devils don't xP


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I've owned Red Devils too. I think the devils are more of a bully but the simple fact that I see is when a piranha attacks they remove chunks of whatever they are attacking. If a school the would most likely chew away at the tail and after the fin is gone the devil would suffer a ton of cordination problems. No rutter to steer anymore. I think the devils could definetly hurt piranha by ramming but if the p's attack they could easily just get lucky and leave a gaping wound cause them to bleed out plus the blood would make the others if any in the tank think that the fish was now wounded and dying and this is what they naturally hunt. I think one on one it would be a toss but have a shoal and I think the Devil even being more aggressive would be killed.


----------



## MoeMZA

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I've owned Red Devils too. I think the devils are more of a bully but the simple fact that I see is when a piranha attacks they remove chunks of whatever they are attacking. If a school the would most likely chew away at the tail and after the fin is gone the devil would suffer a ton of cordination problems. No rutter to steer anymore. I think the devils could definetly hurt piranha by ramming but if the p's attack they could easily just get lucky and leave a gaping wound cause them to bleed out plus the blood would make the others if any in the tank think that the fish was now wounded and dying and this is what they naturally hunt. I think one on one it would be a toss but have a shoal and I think the Devil even being more aggressive would be killed.
> [snapback]1051759[/snapback]​


Again, it's FOUR 5 inch RBPs vs. ONE 12 inch Red Devil.

Never seen the aggresiveness of a Devil, but I simply figured a shoal of HUNGRY piranhas that have TEETH of course can rip through any type of fish regardless.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Lol yep yep, sorry didn't see the odds lol. I think your devil my get a couple of shots in but.... lol I think the p's would have no problem finding out what he tastes like.


----------



## MoeMZA

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Lol yep yep, sorry didn't see the odds lol. I think your devil my get a couple of shots in but.... lol I think the p's would have no problem finding out what he tastes like.
> [snapback]1051857[/snapback]​


Fortunately, I have the RBPs. I just have to shut this guy up. Hopefully this thread will be enough, lol.


----------



## benJii

gah these threads "x vs. x" are so stupid! but to try to stop all, cichlids(cept for dovii or other biggies) ARE gunna lose against a shoal or piranhas(hell most solitaries prolly will) win agaist em. cichlids for most parts are non-piscorvoious, meaning there teether arnt made for eating (or injuring) other animals, just eating misc. tetra's and small sh*t, un-like piranhas which have teeth for ripping, not chewing, and can eat animals MUCH bigger than themeselves. so the fight will most likly go like this.

the piranhas will be scared of this newcomer, hiding and shoaling together tightly

the cichlid will go around trying to pick a fight, lock-jawing and punking the reds

the piranhas will have enuf and attack with there large teeth, killing the cichlid

the cichlid (esp. red devil and other hyper ones) will cause enuf injury to the ranhas to kill or injury em.

there is no need to mix these or ask gay questions like this anymore









BTW: all cichlids have teeth, but they arnt the teeth we usually think of when a person says teeth, there more like a bone, and there hidden into there jaws, some cihclids like jags, dovii, and oscars have teeth that jut out enuf to see, along with almost all africans


----------



## mashunter18

yep piranhas and those teeth


----------



## PuffPiff

the red devil might get lucky but i'd bet on the p's


----------



## taylorhedrich

It's hard for me to say. Red Devils sure don't have the teeth like a piranha, but they could still smash them around the tank and cause some external and internal injuries. Red Bellies could actually take chunks out of the Red Devil, but the only problem is that they probably wouldn't. They would probably be too shy and hide, because I think that they would be intimidated by the Red Devils large size.
~Taylor~


----------



## sicklid-holic

Most Piranhas are skittish in nature, especially pygos. 
You can have a shoal of 5" reds and one 5" red devil or midas or trimac or flowerhorn. And whats more likely going to happen is all the reds will be pin down in one corner and running back and forth while the cichlid will be chasing it back and forth, eventually it will stress out the piranhas one by one to death.
Sorry to dissapoint you all but thats the fact piranhas are not fighting fish, they are scavengers of the wild and only attack injured and dead carcass. Providing they piranhas have teeth, but they are so skittish it over power they sharp teeth and jaws, So they end up running and scared all the time.

(For instance I use to have (7) 8" Red bellies, they would attack gold fish, guppies, inured fish, however I put a 10" red oscar once and they oscar ruled the tank all the reds where in one corner, all the oscar does is flare and try to lip lock and the reds just run to end of the tank. Imagine what a Red Devil can do??? HMMM???
Like I always said piranhas are special in their own way, but nowhere close to the aggressive and territorial nature of the cichlids.

Just my 2c


----------



## MoeMZA

Bastards.......lol. I was expecting overwhelming support with the Piranhas.

What's the best way to find out the truth? hmmm.

You guys made me do it. I refuse to think my fish can be beat.


----------



## kove32

Exactly!! You won't say a piranha will lose, that is how I said they'll take them out one by one. And ya they have teeth. HOnestly, you must have never seen a Red Devil in all its crazy might.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Lol change it from reds to a gold and you'll have a different story lol.


----------



## MoeMZA

So at the end of the day.....my FOUR 5 inch RBPs will all die from this ONE 12 inch Red Devil.

Final?


----------



## kove32

Well, I guess there is no final. If you have just ONE badass 5" piranha who is fearless (like my rhom and a lot of other unique piranhas) then the others will follow. Trust me, I've seen it. I have one badass red who always leads the pack. If I put some food in there, as long as that ONE piranha makes sure it is alright, the others will follow.

If your one 5" RBP take a chunk out of the Red Devil, the others will follow and... game over for the red devil.

Although, if you have on P's like that in your pack, then the red devil will take it home.


----------



## MoeMZA

kove32 said:


> Well, I guess there is no final. If you have just ONE badass 5" piranha who is fearless (like my rhom and a lot of other unique piranhas) then the others will follow. Trust me, I've seen it. I have one badass red who always leads the pack. If I put some food in there, as long as that ONE piranha makes sure it is alright, the others will follow.
> 
> If your one 5" RBP take a chunk out of the Red Devil, the others will follow and... game over for the red devil.
> 
> Although, if you have on P's like that in your pack, then the red devil will take it home.
> [snapback]1053039[/snapback]​


That I do have, matter of fact, two of the four lead the way during feeding.


----------



## huntx7

No, the red devil will get killed.

Take a look at reddragon's video =O


----------



## MoeMZA

huntx7 said:


> No, the red devil will get killed.
> 
> Take a look at reddragon's video =O
> [snapback]1053060[/snapback]​


Got a link?


----------



## sicklid-holic

huntx7 said:


> No, the red devil will get killed.
> 
> Take a look at reddragon's video =O
> [snapback]1053060[/snapback]​


Red dragon feed an oscar to his Reds, and it looks like he just drop the poor oscar in tank w/out letting it adjust. And another thing those reds were probably wasnt feed for a while. There is so much possibilty that we never know. 
But the reds did attack the oscar and ate it. But I doubt any reds can take down a mean red devil though.


----------



## huntx7

Depends on if the reds are mean as well. If they are, well, the red devil is going to die.

EDIT: I know he's feeding an oscar, but it's just to show those who say the piranha would get cornered and get stressed out and not attack.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

ehhhhh I still say switch reds with golds or piraya and watch that red devil go down like an altair boy


----------



## Michaeljames

can anyone let me in on what is a red devil and what makes them so special. I've read somewhere that they have awsome personalities even identifying feeding time, tv shows, and owners. I didnt know they were aggressive, how so? can u keep them in a tank with anything??? theres juvies at the LFS so I'm wonderin


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Funny they call them red cause mine turned yellow, then again I don't know that much about them at all sooooo, um yeah. I had two that were around 6" and my buddy left state and just gave them to me. They were a mated pair and even with all that the male beat the ever-loving sh*t out of the female. He always bullied everything else in the tank, and rammed them sometimes but never his mate. I came home one day and she's floating with an eye popped out and a ton of bruises, looked like Houston after the 600 or whatever.


----------



## elTwitcho

If through some fluke a red devil and piranha were to fight in the wild, the piranha would absolutely kill the red devil because they are simply built more robust and have a much more dangerous set of teeth on them. In an aquarium though, a piranhas instincts work against them as you have to remember where they come from. In their natural environment food is scarce, predators are abundant and fellow piranhas will pick off and eat an injured piranha without a second thought. A piranha wouldn't fight a red devil because running makes much more sense than risking injury and certain death at a later time, so it's instincts would tell it to run away from a fish that poses any risk to it at all. In an aquarium, a piranha is still driven by instinct, not rational thought and it will still prefer to run away than to fight, and for that reason you see people who say "my cichlid beat on this piranha who just hid in the corner" because the piranha is not programmed to fight.

A red devil on the other hand is hardwired to fight like most other cichlids over territory, which means harmless lip locking to find out who is the most dominant fish for a specific spot it wants to hold. When a cichlid loses the fight, it swims off and finds somewhere else to go, and nobody is severly injured, nor will it get mangled by a pack of other fish just looking for a weakness.

If a piranha were to actually fight a red devil, it would kill it very quickly in a one sided battle, but most likely the piranha would not get involved in the fight at all, and it would simply leave. It's a stupid argument to get into because piranhas are not fighting fish like cichlids are, their environment is simply too competitive and dangerous to be bothered with much more than "kill, be killed, or run away".

And yes, the "if they met in their natural environment" scenario is impossible because they are not found in the same waters.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

elTwitcho said:


> If through some fluke a red devil and piranha were to fight in the wild, the piranha would absolutely kill the red devil because they are simply built more robust and have a much more dangerous set of teeth on them. In an aquarium though, a piranhas instincts work against them as you have to remember where they come from. In their natural environment food is scarce, predators are abundant and fellow piranhas will pick off and eat an injured piranha without a second thought. A piranha wouldn't fight a red devil because running makes much more sense than risking injury and certain death at a later time, so it's instincts would tell it to run away from a fish that poses any risk to it at all. In an aquarium, a piranha is still driven by instinct, not rational thought and it will still prefer to run away than to fight, and for that reason you see people who say "my cichlid beat on this piranha who just hid in the corner" because the piranha is not programmed to fight.
> 
> A red devil on the other hand is hardwired to fight like most other cichlids over territory, which means harmless lip locking to find out who is the most dominant fish for a specific spot it wants to hold. When a cichlid loses the fight, it swims off and finds somewhere else to go, and nobody is severly injured, nor will it get mangled by a pack of other fish just looking for a weakness.
> 
> If a piranha were to actually fight a red devil, it would kill it very quickly in a one sided battle, but most likely the piranha would not get involved in the fight at all, and it would simply leave. It's a stupid argument to get into because piranhas are not fighting fish like cichlids are, their environment is simply too competitive and dangerous to be bothered with much more than "kill, be killed, or run away".
> 
> And yes, the "if they met in their natural environment" scenario is impossible because they are not found in the same waters.
> [snapback]1053101[/snapback]​


 I for one already plan on doing this little match up. I just my reds and aquired some piraya's and golds. Once they get to a reasonable size I will make this match up happen and further more I plan on posting it here on this site. I think I would like to start a new video section of piranha versus cichlids. Kinda like a messed up alien predator versus thing. Each week I'll throw in a new cichlid and see how it goes.


----------



## elTwitcho

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I for one already plan on doing this little match up. I just my reds and aquired some piraya's and golds. Once they get to a reasonable size I will make this match up happen and further more I plan on posting it here on this site. I think I would like to start a new video section of piranha versus cichlids. Kinda like a messed up alien predator versus thing. Each week I'll throw in a new cichlid and see how it goes.
> [snapback]1053114[/snapback]​


You didn't actually read a single thing I said did you?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Yes I did, and further more what you said was all text. Why not actually do it and see what happens? One thing to say what would happen another is to do it.


----------



## iceman32333

I would like to see that, not to be a heartless person or anything. All in all they are just fish, now I consider my piranhas more than just fish, but a cichlid to me is just a piece of meat. Now are the red devils the "kings" of the cichlid world? Because I am cycling with some green terrors, how do they compare?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I dunno about the "KING" as you put it. In my own opinion cichlids are not my kinda fish. An advanced for of food that has the ability to get miffed and that's it. I love piranha cause, well, they will FU&* you up LOL. I think I'm gonna take a poll on a new video listing for basically nothing more than fish taking on fish. Kinda like dog fighting but with aggressive fish. Shoot, even let the crowd out there in internet land decide the fights lol.


----------



## CHOMP

P's can't talk to cichlids.
My devil, if in his tank, can drop whatever you want in there and I'll give it about 4-5 minutes before it's dead.
I can drop all my p's in there and he'd kill every single one, rb's, my rhom, or brandtii. Rb's are no test, in their tank or not.
But the rhom, if in his tank would give my devil a go.
I've had my devil break his previous 110g tank by slamming the glass, imagine that blow to a p.


----------



## supragtsxr

The Red Devil will win for sure. My 5 RBPs got in a fight with 1 Jack Dempsey cichlid and the cichlid whipped the RBPs a**.

BTW...I now only have 3 RBPs


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Jesus, evidently this is a sore sore subject here. I just had a thread closed down cause of it. I was wanting to do it for educational reasons and to finally have an answer. Instead I get people yelling, name calling. It's just so odd to see everyone here help everyone and some go to great lengths to do this and the moment you mention something like this, half the people revert to a 6 year old state of my daddy can beat up your daddy. A shame to see maturity flip for such a flimsy reason.


----------



## benJii

dude ur really gunna do this? a person like u shouldnt own fish if ur gunna try to kill em


----------



## kove32

He can do whatever he wants tibs.. Personally I would say keeping a Iridesent shark in a 20 gallon is ridiculous, but?? O wait, u do that.. and shoudln't midas be kept in a LOT bigger tank??

Everyone is different, there fish, there tanks, there way of keeping them!


----------



## darby

i don't really care about the education or
to get the answer and i would not do it 
but they are your fish and what you do with
them is up to you so no matter what anyone 
says the final choice is yours


----------



## benJii

kove32 said:


> He can do whatever he wants tibs.. Personally I would say keeping a Iridesent shark in a 20 gallon is ridiculous, but?? O wait, u do that.. and shoudln't midas be kept in a LOT bigger tank??
> 
> Everyone is different, there fish, there tanks, there way of keeping them!
> [snapback]1053318[/snapback]​


ok killing to fish is horrible, let alone to do it for enjoyment. i had NO clue idridesent sharks got that big, my LFS said 4"







, and my midas are ~3" and they will be gone with in the summer


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

and you shouldn't wear leather shoes, eat meat, or anything else. Sounds pointless huh? I agree. I'm doing this cause I'm curious. I'm tired of talk, two types of people, people who talk and peopld who act. Guess what? I'm someone who likes to act. I'm not doing this to be cruel or "kill" as you put it. It costs money to do this!!! If death was all I was after why not join military and seek that path through the military???? I'm not saying that's wrong either, I'm happy we have everyone here. I just happen to be a man of science. And this to me is nothing more than an experiment. I like to have answers, and especially these kinds of answers. Same thing happens in nature, and even when people use feeders. No one calls them murderers, but....change the feeder into something usually kept as a pet and most people have a problem because they have emotions attached nothing more. It's funny how they are still fish but what society has dictated as "feeders" are totally okay to kill and watch as your fish thrash them to pieces but put a fish commonly kept as a pet and people hate you. All I'm asking anyone who this offends is realize NO ONE can offend you, it's only what you LET offend you.


----------



## watermonst3rs

i owned 2 midas, and 1 flowerhorn and i'd take a flowerhorn over a red devil any day. but i'd put my 9" monster rhom in w/ ANY cichlid any day of the week. actually i had a 5" rhom then ash told me how crazy this one he had was so i had to buy it then i put him in with the 5" rhom cause i had no choice, i figured i could sell it to someone and they would be okay together for a few days. the next morning just the 5" rhom's eye ball and jaws were left. it was sick.

now my super reds i dunno. their skittish and not territorial like my rhom but then again they got teeth that tear through bones so.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

watermonst3rs said:


> i owned 2 midas, and 1 flowerhorn and i'd take a flowerhorn over a red devil any day. but i'd put my 9" monster rhom in w/ ANY cichlid any day of the week.
> 
> now my super reds i dunno. their skittish and not territorial like my rhom but then again they got teeth that tear through bones so.
> [snapback]1053340[/snapback]​


Lol isn't your avatar that dude of Ichi the killer? That movie is messed but pretty fricking cool


----------



## King Oscar

the red devil will easily win, my rbp just hide all day if u add a red devil in there he would kill them easily.
i dont like rbp's cause there scared of everything
chiclids are so much better


----------



## Innes

MoeMZA said:


> Four 5 inch RBPs vs. One 12 inch Red Devil.
> 
> Who survives/kills/beats and why?
> 
> Friend and I argue about this all day. What do you guys think?
> [snapback]1051688[/snapback]​


grow up


----------



## MR.FREEZ

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Jesus,* evidently this is a sore sore subject here. I just had a thread closed down cause of it. I was wanting to do it for educational reasons and to finally have an answer*.
> [snapback]1053283[/snapback]​


i can help you right now with out the lost of money or a possible cool fish being lost too,

piranhas eat fish, tank mates with fish that eat fish dont work

i dont see anything scientific about putting incompatible fish in a small space

and seein if it works out.

fighting dogs is illegal and immoral as is fighting fish, i dont see anything wrong with useing

a cichlid as a feeder but state it so. when you says your gonna put then in and make videos

for the fight the subject will get sore


----------



## benJii

ok this person shouldnt even own fish if hes gunna kill em for enjoyment(dude this isnt "educational")


----------



## MoeMZA

Innes said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four 5 inch RBPs vs. One 12 inch Red Devil.
> 
> Who survives/kills/beats and why?
> 
> Friend and I argue about this all day. What do you guys think?
> [snapback]1051688[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> grow up
> [snapback]1053813[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Speaking of growing up. My post was hypothetically speaking. It's not gonna happen, relax jr. Smart @sses should ignore.


----------



## MoeMZA

MR.FREEZ said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus,* evidently this is a sore sore subject here. I just had a thread closed down cause of it. I was wanting to do it for educational reasons and to finally have an answer*.
> [snapback]1053283[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> i can help you right now with out the lost of money or a possible cool fish being lost too,
> 
> piranhas eat fish, tank mates with fish that eat fish dont work
> 
> i dont see anything scientific about putting incompatible fish in a small space
> 
> and seein if it works out.
> 
> fighting dogs is illegal and immoral as is fighting fish, i dont see anything wrong with useing
> 
> a cichlid as a feeder but state it so. when you says your gonna put then in and make videos
> 
> for the fight the subject will get sore
> [snapback]1053855[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Fine, the loser will be considered a feeder.


----------



## sicklid-holic

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> and you shouldn't wear leather shoes, eat meat, or anything else. Sounds pointless huh? I agree. I'm doing this cause I'm curious. I'm tired of talk, two types of people, people who talk and peopld who act. Guess what? I'm someone who likes to act. I'm not doing this to be cruel or "kill" as you put it. It costs money to do this!!! If death was all I was after why not join military and seek that path through the military???? I'm not saying that's wrong either, I'm happy we have everyone here. I just happen to be a man of science. And this to me is nothing more than an experiment. I like to have answers, and especially these kinds of answers. Same thing happens in nature, and even when people use feeders. No one calls them murderers, but....change the feeder into something usually kept as a pet and most people have a problem because they have emotions attached nothing more. It's funny how they are still fish but what society has dictated as "feeders" are totally okay to kill and watch as your fish thrash them to pieces but put a fish commonly kept as a pet and people hate you. All I'm asking anyone who this offends is realize NO ONE can offend you, it's only what you LET offend you.
> [snapback]1053331[/snapback]​


Remember one thing have a good size tank. 
1) Put a divider in the middle
2) Put the mean red devil on one side and the skittish P's on one side
3) wait about a week or two
4) Let both fish adjust to its surroundings
5) Maybe you dont need to wait a week, Just keep an eye on the red devil, Once it starts to attack the skittish P's through the divider. 
6) Let the beating begin!!!!









By the way, I hope your not biased and get pissed at the red devil for beating the crap out of your skittish P's. and try to injured the devil so the Piranhas will try to attack it. 
Please after your P's gets beat to crap, return the devil to your Local fish store for someone responisble enough to handle its fury.









Goodluck.


----------



## Innes

MoeMZA said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four 5 inch RBPs vs. One 12 inch Red Devil.
> 
> Who survives/kills/beats and why?
> 
> Friend and I argue about this all day. What do you guys think?
> [snapback]1051688[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> grow up
> [snapback]1053813[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of growing up. My post was hypothetically speaking. It's not gonna happen, relax jr. Smart @sses should ignore.
> [snapback]1054056[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

hypothetical or not, its very childish and stupid.


----------



## acestro

sicklid-holic said:


> Remember one thing have a good size tank.
> 1) Put a divider in the middle
> 2) Put the mean red devil on one side and the skittish P's on one side
> 3) wait about a week or two
> 4) Let both fish adjust to its surroundings
> 5) Maybe you dont need to wait a week, Just keep an eye on the red devil, Once it starts to attack the skittish P's through the divider.
> 6) Let the beating begin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I hope your not biased and get pissed at the red devil for beating the crap out of your skittish P's. and try to injured the devil so the Piranhas will try to attack it.
> Please after your P's gets beat to crap, return the devil to your Local fish store for someone responisble enough to handle its fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck.
> [snapback]1054069[/snapback]​


Good post. Amazes me how people think throwing a fish into another fish's tank is fair. The oscar vid is a joke. The bottom line is _why are you doing this?_ I've taught high school kids, college kids, and upper level biological courses in college. Let me tell you something; this is FAR from educational. Just poor expression of juvenile human hormones I presume...


----------



## xufury

yeah, I gree with you, that's only way to make a fair fight, but it still not a fair fight coz 5 vs 1. so I know the answer already, Crosshair222 will lost his divel in few days later. Actually, this expriement may be very boring coz in the day time crosshair222 can olny see his red devil chase the red but he will see his red devil missing part his fins or even chunt of its meat every morning when he woke up til he had to take his devil out. I would say his red devil only have chance win when there is no more then 3 piranha in the thank.



sicklid-holic said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you shouldn't wear leather shoes, eat meat, or anything else. Sounds pointless huh? I agree. I'm doing this cause I'm curious. I'm tired of talk, two types of people, people who talk and peopld who act. Guess what? I'm someone who likes to act. I'm not doing this to be cruel or "kill" as you put it. It costs money to do this!!! If death was all I was after why not join military and seek that path through the military???? I'm not saying that's wrong either, I'm happy we have everyone here. I just happen to be a man of science. And this to me is nothing more than an experiment. I like to have answers, and especially these kinds of answers. Same thing happens in nature, and even when people use feeders. No one calls them murderers, but....change the feeder into something usually kept as a pet and most people have a problem because they have emotions attached nothing more. It's funny how they are still fish but what society has dictated as "feeders" are totally okay to kill and watch as your fish thrash them to pieces but put a fish commonly kept as a pet and people hate you. All I'm asking anyone who this offends is realize NO ONE can offend you, it's only what you LET offend you.
> [snapback]1053331[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Remember one thing have a good size tank.
> 1) Put a divider in the middle
> 2) Put the mean red devil on one side and the skittish P's on one side
> 3) wait about a week or two
> 4) Let both fish adjust to its surroundings
> 5) Maybe you dont need to wait a week, Just keep an eye on the red devil, Once it starts to attack the skittish P's through the divider.
> 6) Let the beating begin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I hope your not biased and get pissed at the red devil for beating the crap out of your skittish P's. and try to injured the devil so the Piranhas will try to attack it.
> Please after your P's gets beat to crap, return the devil to your Local fish store for someone responisble enough to handle its fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck.
> [snapback]1054069[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Dasmopar

VS










We'll see what happens with these. I know the chiclids are alittle smaller than 12" and the Piranha is alittle over 6" but since there is 3 chiclids and only one piranha it should = out lol.


----------



## Michaeljames

thats a waste of money, the only thing your gonna prove is that you just wasted 20 bucks. I totally agree that piranhas dont go around pickin fights because after all where there from theres always a piranha bigger than you and that means you will most certainly die if you get injured. (picture having your jaw broken in a boxing match and than immeadiatly being thrown in with mike tyson) this thesis makes sense why one on one pound for pound the P wont throw down, BUT in his tank he runs things and I think that 5 P's in theyre home tank would gang on anything just like a feeder, theyre pros like ultimate fighters they go for the tail, immobilize you and than your helpless for the beating your about to receive. if you dropped a red devil in C.America's great rivers he would be dead by morning. the P's live in a one of the most dangerous places this world knows for any animal where you gotta take what you can get and watch your back twice

P.S I wanna see a red devil with a tracking device dropped in a rio!!! lol we'l see than


----------



## lemmywinks

Dasmopar said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens with these. I know the chiclids are alittle smaller than 12" and the Piranha is alittle over 6" but since there is 3 chiclids and only one piranha it should = out lol.
> [snapback]1054367[/snapback]​


o yes, 3 peaceful rainbow cichlids against 1 rhom is a fair fight... fucktard









And what type of an idiot would put fish together just to see the other one get killed? Honestly, you must have the maturity level of a 10 year old if you think this way









and yes, a 12" red devil would most likely rape the living sh*t out of 4 little red bellys.


----------



## Dasmopar

lemmywinks said:


> Dasmopar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens with these. I know the chiclids are alittle smaller than 12" and the Piranha is alittle over 6" but since there is 3 chiclids and only one piranha it should = out lol.
> [snapback]1054367[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> o yes, 3 peaceful rainbow cichlids against 1 rhom is a fair fight... fucktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what type of an idiot would put fish together just to see the other one get killed? Honestly, you must have the maturity level of a 10 year old if you think this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, a 12" red devil would most likely rape the living sh*t out of 4 little red bellys.
> [snapback]1054428[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Settle down there boys. They where out of feeders and gave me these 3 fish for free. They had about 100 of them . It's not like I went out and bought 20 bucks worth of food. Just think of them as feeders and I'm sure you will sleep fine tonight.


----------



## b-unit34

depends on the persanality of the fish


----------



## lemmywinks

it'd be diffrent if you simply used them for feeders and that was it. But bragging by posting that is a whole diffrent thing. And this is the main reason why i try to stay out of the piranha section.... thick headed people just feeding anything they can get to their piranhas.

That would be like me feeding my 14" oscar 25 little 2" caribes just because I got them for free.... exactly how would that make you feel if I did that? would you think of it as a waste of good fish? or just basicly 25 feeders?


----------



## Dasmopar

lemmywinks said:


> it'd be diffrent if you simply used them for feeders and that was it. But bragging by posting that is a whole diffrent thing. And this is the main reason why i try to stay out of the piranha section.... thick headed people just feeding anything they can get to their piranhas.
> 
> That would be like me feeding my 14" oscar 25 little 2" caribes just because I got them for free.... exactly how would that make you feel if I did that? would you think of it as a waste of good fish? or just basicly 25 feeders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1054467[/snapback]​


Food is food man. It's not like in the wild they just eat goldfish. I try to mix feedings up so the diet is rounded also.

I was just trying to make light of this thread and you get all huffy. If you'd like I will delete my post with pics then act like it nothing ever got eaten. Even though they will be eaten. I'm not on here trying to piss anyone off .


----------



## darby

the best thing to do is just let him do it 
he'll be posting in the injured area after
he's done. just let this debat be over
and then he'll have a couple less fish to deal
with i'm not trying to sound like a dick but 
there's nothing more to say to change his mind
i wouldn't do it but i'm not him he has to decide if 
all this bickering is worth it to see what fish is the 
bad ass


----------



## acestro

Agreed. You cant make all ignorant people be wise, trust me I've tried. I guess it has to be understood the simple reasons why some people get piranhas in the first place. Oh well.


----------



## Michaeljames

problem with piranha keeping is it crosses a boundary where people who enjoy being inhumane to animals get to watch theyre sick imagination unfold in some mock setting
these are the same people who beat on cats and dogs and like to hear animals cry for pain. yes its true p's need to eat and we feed them fish and you must respect that they have a special place in this world like every animal and like a lion this is what they do 
but to be like "I'M GONNA THROW A RABBIT IN THERE!!!' or sick little imaginations like I wonder if my p's could stand an asswhoopin from a 12" red devil!?!?!? man u dont deserve p's if u could do that to them, to risk them is not an option, do you know what I would do if someone ever threw somthing in my tank without asking me first??? 
I would lose it because next to my car and computer these are my greatest possesions


----------

